# Harlequin Manor - April 2013



## shatners (Apr 22, 2013)

First stop on an excellent days exploring in the super company of Mr Toby, Skankypants, Shush and Auntie Pat 

Judging by how many people were there when we arrived (Im suprised there wasnt a burger van and someone charging for car parking ) I think its fair to say this old place has pretty much gone public now lol... sorry theres not much in the way of arty shots but I got a bit giddy with so much to see, it really is a lovely old house.

I know it will be done to death, but heres my take on it, cheers for looking


----------



## skankypants (Apr 22, 2013)

Top stuff Shatners!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 22, 2013)

Goody goody its a top place is this , well covered there


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 22, 2013)

Amazing photos as usual! Impressive stuff


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding photos as always.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 22, 2013)

lovely shots. thanks for sharing


----------



## yellowbelly1981 (Apr 22, 2013)

Stunning! Brilliant pics


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 23, 2013)

Very very nice!! I wish mine had come out that good!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 23, 2013)

Absolutely stunning location and stunning pix. A1!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 23, 2013)

*Excellent!!! *


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 23, 2013)

Superb boss-man


----------



## alex76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cracking shots mate just hope it dont get robbed and trashed now a certain forum has named it... this place has defo got a sick and dark past


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 23, 2013)

alex76 said:


> Cracking shots mate just hope it dont get robbed and trashed now a certain forum has named it... this place has defo got a sick and dark past



It's already happening... Seems people think it's ok to rip out a window frame just to get into the place too 

Great shots as always...


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2013)

Superb report on a beautiful building,thanks for sharing


----------



## alex76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> It's already happening... Seems people think it's ok to rip out a window frame just to get into the place too
> 
> Great shots as always...



That is bad these people are not explorers they are mindless thugs its disgusting if i turn up to a site and its sealed i move on to the next. cameras, tripod, filters and lens are in my bag never hammers and crobars such a shame


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 23, 2013)

Exactly that - we went on Friday, it was fully sealed so we walked away. But we went back on Monday after seeing other reports show up so we knew access was there. What we saw was access forced.

The sad thing is that us 'real' explorers still happily use entrances created by others, so doesnt that make us just as bad?


----------



## mookster (Apr 23, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> The sad thing is that us 'real' explorers still happily use entrances created by others, so doesnt that make us just as bad?



No, not really. You're not exactly going to walk away from an open access just because someone else forced it open at some point. Just because they lack the scruples that most of us do doesn't mean we are bad for using their access, it's up to the landowners to sort the place out to rectify the damage/seal it up and if they are unwilling to do so it is more on their shoulders.


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 23, 2013)

Mint shots as always mate


----------



## night crawler (Apr 23, 2013)

Sutunning, great picturs though could have done with out the dead animal


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice shots would love to see this place looks awesome


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 23, 2013)

well covered got to get here soon


----------



## sonyes (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow.........fantastic shots of a beautiful place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 23, 2013)

cracking shots of a cracking explore. nice one fella


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful shots


----------



## shatners (Apr 24, 2013)

Cheers all... appreciate the comments, its a lovely old place.... the stunning fixtures and fittings certainly dont reflect its horrible history.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 24, 2013)

I'll add my thanks to the many others.... This has got to be one of the best group of photos for a report I have seen on here. And what a fabulous house. well done.


----------

